# Start of a new



## Adlara (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello Fanciers and racers alike
After years of reading and dreaming I have finally taken the plunge. Teaming up with my future Brother in law to build a loft and race team in Manorville long Island. Question.... we decided on an 8x10 loft. Given we are just starting out can I impose upon you all for some advice on how many pairs of breeders we should start with and how you would divide this space up. Pics would be a great help as well as your advice. We plan on acquiring some stock birds in late Nov mid Dec after this season is over. I'm scanning local club race sheets to get an idea as to who to approach about buying some stock birds. This will give us some time to build our team and put into practice all this reading info acquired here. Thank you in advance for your help and suggestions in advance
Regards
Fred


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Great idea hanging around the club you plan on joining. Most flyers are very helpful with new racers. A lot of old timers will give you some good tips even birds (remember these guys have been doing this for years with tremendous knowledge/experience and bloodlines)I would personally buy birds July /August / September right after breeding season when people are over crowded willing to part with birds for room. Or even grab late hatches. I do not race but I would start with at least 4 good pairs. Also some flyers may have great birds that are not conditioned or trained to their potential so don't be scared if they offer birds. I'd become friend with old timers or someone that was born into pigeons their experience is worth a lot


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Adlara said:


> Hello Fanciers and racers alike
> After years of reading and dreaming I have finally taken the plunge. Teaming up with my future Brother in law to build a loft and race team in Manorville long Island. Question.... we decided on an 8x10 loft. Given we are just starting out can I impose upon you all for some advice on how many pairs of breeders we should start with and how you would divide this space up. Pics would be a great help as well as your advice. We plan on acquiring some stock birds in late Nov mid Dec after this season is over. I'm scanning local club race sheets to get an idea as to who to approach about buying some stock birds. This will give us some time to build our team and put into practice all this reading info acquired here. Thank you in advance for your help and suggestions in advance
> Regards
> Fred


I don't think you have room to divide. I run an 8 x 8 and know that it can not be divided. 

Start with as few pairs as you can. I like the answer of 4 pair. They reproduce quickly and mature to breeding age at about 6 months. So then you have your original 4 pair plus the pairs that you have hatch in your loft. Now you have a mess of breeders and room for about 32 birds. Someone is going to jump in here and say you can keep 40 birds ( 8 x 10 = 80 sq/ft > 80 sq/ft / 2 sq/ft per bird = 40 birds.) But that will be too many.

I know that you are looking at who is winning to select your birds. And why not? That's what you want to do too. BUT and it is a big one, some fliers just don't get or believe in the right way to keep and train their birds. So they often have great birds but it doesn't show because of their loft and training management.

Probably too much said. But keep it in the back of your mind. More than one great strain has been started by picking the lone scruffy looking bird in the corner.

Best of luck with your birds. I wish you and your well.


----------



## Adlara (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you both Carlo and rpalmer. I agree with the space required for a healthy team. Less is more !! what systems do you run and how big are your lofts? Any pics?? I would be interested in seeing them.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Adlara said:


> Thank you both Carlo and rpalmer. I agree with the space required for a healthy team. Less is more !! what systems do you run and how big are your lofts? Any pics?? I would be interested in seeing them.


You can see my loft in my picture album here on PT. I go natural for a system.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

I do not race but in my pictures I have a 4X6 loft about 18 birds colored homers.


----------

